# Adobe Premiere CS4 / Canon 600D Video ruckelt in Vorschau.



## ceiJee (18. September 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich hab zurzeit nen bescheuertes Problem :/, ich habe seid einiger Zeit die Canon 600D. Ich habe heute ein Testvideo gemacht und mir ist aufgefallen das das Video wenn ich es in Adobe Premiere CS4 bearbeiten will, in der Vorschau extrem stockt. Ich habe mich jetzt schon ein bisschen in das Problem reingelesen, aber nichts anständiges gefunden. Habe schon einige Sachen probiert, Codecs umgestellt, ausgangsdatei auf andere Festplatte kopiert etc. Hat nichts gebracht. 
Hat jemand bzw. kennt jemand von euch dieses Problem? Wie soll ich damit am besten umgehen damit es in der Vorschau schön flüssig läuft?

Mein Rechner:
- Quad Core 4x 3,0 Ghz
- 4 GB Ram
- ATI Radeon 6850 Toxic
- Interne 2TB Festplatte E-SATA
- Extern 1TB USB + 500GB E-SATA

Liebe Grüße
ceiJee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. September 2011)

Die 4 Dinge, die du tun solltest, um mit Freude deine FullHD Videos schneiden zu können:


Mehr RAM einbauen
64bit Windows
Eine nVidia Grafikkarte nutzen (siehe dieser Link, ganz unten)
Adobe Premiere Pro upgraden (u.a. wegen der Mercury Playback Engine)

Diese 4 Dinge beschleunigen Premiere Pro und dessen Umgang mit FullHD DSLR Video enorm.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ceiJee (18. September 2011)

Haha, danke für die Antwort. =)
Windows 64bit hab ich schonma. Die anderen Sachen nicht...
Mal schaun, ich hab mir mal die Probeversion von Sony Vegas 10 geladen... dort funktioniert der Previewmodus einwandfrei, ohne Stocken, sauber und flüssig. 
Jetzt stellt sich halt die Frage "was ist besser?" Sony Vegas oder Adobe Premiere^^?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. September 2011)

Und die andere Frage wäre, ob du lieber 550 Euro für eine neue Software ausgibst, oder aber 355 Euro für ein Premiere Pro CS5.5 Upgrade plus noch ein wenig in deinen Rechner investierst (mehr RAM und eine Grafikkarte mit CUDA-Unterstützung). 

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann würde ich sicher die zweite Möglichkeit nutzen, da davon (insbesondere vom Mehr an RAM) auch andere Anwendungen stark profitieren.

Aber letztlich bleibt es natürlich dir überlassen, ich kann und will nicht sagen, "was besser ist" in Bezug auf die Software. Das hängt einfach von zuvielen, auch persönlichen, Faktoren ab.

Gruß
Martin


----------

